# What size trailor?...Is there a such thing as to big?



## goosedwn

We currently have a 12 foot trailer....We have to buy another should we get a 14 or 16 foot. We have 42 decoys with 18 more on the way. We just hunt residents here in NC.

We want somesthing a four wheeler, four blinds and 60 decoys can carry with no problem...maybe a 100 decoys down the line!! :withstupid:

P.S. Decoys are all full body


----------



## Jungda99

I would prolly get a 7X14. That should do the trick. Not too long and bulky but yet big enough. The difference between a 6X12 and 7X14 is huge. Way more room in the 7X14. I know with my 6X12 once you put a 4 wheeler in it there isn't much room left on each side. With a 7X12 you should have about 18" on each side of the quad.


----------



## USAlx50

7x16.. The goal is not to buy a trailer you have to stuff to capacity. It is much more convenient when you dont have to be extremely neat to make everything fit. Plus you dont always need everything to come in or go out at the same time. With extra room it makes it easier to grab a couple things out of there without taking everything else out that is piled up on top of it.


----------



## Chuck Smith

One thing is to get a V nose. If you think you need a 16'.....buy a 16' then with the v nose you get a little extra. You actually get another 2' but not the full size.

I hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Considering it is usually only a couple hundred more to add 2 feet to the trailer, it should be a no brainer to get the additional length. The weight difference won't be anything significant and it is always better to have more room than not enough. I have a 7 x 16 and there is plenty of room in there to fit everything you mentioned and still have room to spare.


----------



## h2ofwlr

goosedwn said:


> We currently have a 12 foot trailer....We have to buy another should we get a 14 or 16 foot. We have 42 decoys with 18 more on the way. We just hunt residents here in NC.
> 
> We want somesthing a four wheeler, four blinds and 60 decoys can carry with no problem...maybe a 100 decoys down the line!! :withstupid:
> 
> P.S. Decoys are all full body










I'm not sure what you are doing, but I know most guys put a heck of a lot more than 42 decoys in a 6 x 12' trailer. Unless you have stuffers on plywood bases and need the space between them, I do not understand the need to upgrade the trailer. Seems to me in a 12' trailer at least 8 - 6 slot bags should fit on 1 level with room for blinds yet. You can put in 2 levels easily.

Maybe a few guys using a 6x12 and 6 slot bags will pipe up and say how many they can put in their trailer. But it has to be at least 84 even with a few blinds taking up space.

Last year a friend had 64 BFs just stack on top of another and ample room yet in his 6 x 10.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

I would love to get a bigger trailer but I'll play with what I have.

I have a 6x12 and I have a tone of room in my trailer. I do just stack my FB but I hav 110 FB in the trailer as well as 4 doz goose floaters, 3 blinds, 2 wheel cart, otter sled, 2 rakes, 2 shovels, 9 doz duck floaters and 2 doz FB ducks. I alsohave a 5' long by 20" wide bench with storage inside. Heck I have room for 6 doz shells that I will be adding this year. Everything goes in nice and neat and doesn't take very long o load and unload.


----------



## itchy

Speaking of trailers, we have a 6x12. Any idea where I can get that diamond mesh. Want to use it to put right behind side door so we can put our bigfoots in the front and have the rest of the area for the rest of our gear. Saw a picture of someone's trailer on this site that was set up like that. Last year I hung a tarp that didn't last the first week and cut off the light in the trailer. I think we're good with a 6x12, we can stack 24 mag shells, and 5 dozen BF's in the front.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I had a 6X12 and downsized to a 5 X10. What a mistake!! Definitely an expensive lesson to learn but...

I can get all of my stuff into it but I have to put every thing in just right or it won't fit. Also not being able to stand in the trailer gets old as well. I will probably either get a 12 footer for next year or a 14 footer. Now I see the benefit of having room to spare!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

> Speaking of trailers, we have a 6x12. Any idea where I can get that diamond mesh. Want to use it to put right behind side door so we can put our bigfoots in the front and have the rest of the area for the rest of our gear. Saw a picture of someone's trailer on this site that was set up like that. Last year I hung a tarp that didn't last the first week and cut off the light in the trailer. I think we're good with a 6x12, we can stack 24 mag shells, and 5 dozen BF's in the front.


I always thought one of those bungee cargo nets for the bed of a pickup would make a good divider.


----------



## itchy

maple lake, thought of that too, only as you stretch it the diamonds get bigger, might give it a go anyway, their pretty inexpensive


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I've used the cargo net in a few different scenarios as dividers. It works great and the diamonds stay small enough to hold in fullbody decoys. The problem with them is when you need to take the net down each time you unload the trailer. When it comes time to put the net up again when loading, it is a major pain because all the clips get caught in the bunjee and it takes forever to get it all untangled. It works if needed, but there is probably a better method.


----------



## djleye

On our trailer, I made a small channel along the sides out of 1 inch strips of wood. I ran the strips about 3/4 of the way up the side and glued and screwed them to the side wall. I then cut two pieces of plywood to the right length and slide them into the channel to create a divide for the trailer that runs 3/4 of the way to the top. It would be easy to fashion something to run the rest of the way up as well. Then, this plywood can still be removed if you ever need the full length of the trailer for hauling.


----------



## dblkluk

Good idea dj!! :thumb:


----------

